# Derbyshire Mine Shaft Sep09



## diehardlove (Oct 15, 2009)

went to this mine recently with shadow full credit to him please forgive me not giving exact location but i honestly dont know it and probally could only just find it again

hidden in the mist of nowhere is this mine considering its 10 mins away from anywhere i wasnt feeling too happy and also i have the flu so wasnt the best idea to do this on a day like this but screw it off we went
and when i got there felt even worst as had fake floors and had collapsed in places was a steep climb down via a hosepipe that someone had attached to a bed you heard me

pretty creepy down there as loads of shotgun cartridges and tvs microwaves etc
half way down we decided climbing equipment was needed and then it happened my bag slipped and went down a steep shaft including my camera
all we heard was bang bang bang bang and a few secounds latter it landed by this time im panicking as a bloody unsafe mine but my mate went down 50ft and shat himself as a wood bridge over a drop so big the torch didnt lite the bottom and there on the edge is my bag just glad it wasnt one of us who fell
we called it a day and went back to do latter with more rope gave me a bloody good excuse to pay £80 for climbing rope as i told the missis i needed it to get the bag with camera back 





















is that a rope no its a hosepipe lol




bed with hosepipe attached









floor collapsed




artificial floor collapsed in



















all kitted up ready to go in










also big pat on the back and next time at the pub few pints for getting my bag back mate cheers


----------



## Mid diesel (Oct 15, 2009)

great stuff -- you're braver than me though......


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 15, 2009)

Mid diesel said:


> great stuff -- you're braver than me though......



lol thanks,
ive just had loads of texts saying everything from your insane,to your a brave bugger to have you seriously lost your mind


----------



## DaveyGTI (Oct 15, 2009)

man that looks hairy! fair play to you though, i like to think i'd have gone after my camera as well in the same position but i'd have some serious jitters about it!


----------



## Maniac (Oct 15, 2009)

So this'll be the one you drove around for ages trying to find, then eventually Shadow rang me and got me to give you directions to it from google earth. lol. 

Was quite funny, had some funny looks from the guys at work reading out directions to you over the phone. 

Looks like quite a mission that one!


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 15, 2009)

Maniac said:


> So this'll be the one you drove around for ages trying to find, then eventually Shadow rang me and got me to give you directions to it from google earth. lol.
> 
> Was quite funny, had some funny looks from the guys at work reading out directions to you over the phone.
> 
> Looks like quite a mission that one!




fair play to shadow he went down and got the camera,and drove
i love the bloke after that saved me having my balls chopped off by the missis as going away next week so need it for the kids lol

when am i finaly going to meet you we have some good stuff our way and i have a nice campbed i can set up in my front room with a full english if your interested lol


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 15, 2009)

<Q mode>

Do be careful Bond

</Q Mode>

A lot of those Derbyshire mines are seriously vertical.


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 15, 2009)

to be honest we were bloody carefull as that place is seriously dangerous with loads of artificial floors that had given way above and loads ready to go below and also loose sand,it was really steep all the way and no way of getting in without a harness and climbing line once you were in the mine,
my mate said the drop was at least 200ft on one side of the wooden bridge and the other side was filled in or collapsed


----------



## djfresh (Oct 15, 2009)

ur mad!! what is it with u and going up heights or going down holes  whats wrong with normal ground


----------



## Maniac (Oct 15, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> fair play to shadow he went down and got the camera,and drove
> i love the bloke after that saved me having my balls chopped off by the missis as going away next week so need it for the kids lol
> 
> when am i finaly going to meet you we have some good stuff our way and i have a nice campbed i can set up in my front room with a full english if your interested lol



I've been a tad busy lately as I've just brought a house, so been saving cash and not getting out as much as I wanted. I'm sure I'll pop up your way soon, two places to stay now - normally its shadows front room where I get woken up at the crack of dawn by his younger brother and sister, or in the case of the Stanton Foundary explore, at 5:00 am by shadow with hairclippers in his hand and threatening to use them if I didn't get up!


----------



## Maniac (Oct 15, 2009)

I have to add, I've just read the tags you put in at the bottom of the screen. 

abseil , derbyshire , mine , . . . . .


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 15, 2009)

Maniac said:


> I've been a tad busy lately as I've just brought a house, so been saving cash and not getting out as much as I wanted. I'm sure I'll pop up your way soon, two places to stay now - normally its shadows front room where I get woken up at the crack of dawn by his younger brother and sister, or in the case of the Stanton Foundary explore, at 5:00 am by shadow with hairclippers in his hand and threatening to use them if I didn't get up!



here you get to sleep to whatever time you want on a nice campbed (better than my bed) and then a full english breakfast in the morning
and i do mean that dont just think im saying it

what about tits !!


----------



## RiF (Oct 15, 2009)

bro that is insane!
wish i could have been there


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 15, 2009)

BravoZeRo said:


> bro that is insane!
> wish i could have been there



i wish you could have been there too as was scary going just the 2 of use and would have been nice to have seen you again


----------



## graybags (Oct 15, 2009)

*Rope*

Nice pics !

you need to sort out your ropework or there won't be any more !


G


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 16, 2009)

graybags said:


> Nice pics !
> 
> you need to sort out your ropework or there won't be any more !
> 
> ...



lol the tyre that was placed there was massive i used to work on tractors and i can tell you its bloody heavy but more to the point the shaft is half the size of the tyre and well wedged and under loads of rocks so no chance of it going down also the knot work is tied by someone i trust and is a double fishermans knot with a carabiner the rope was 10.5mm by 50meters of coated rope with harness and a ascender and deascender used and he knows what hes doing,
so whats the problem
the hosepipe was only to get down the first part of the mine that was not to bad as was not a good idea to tie up there as nothing to anchor to and more to the point,we wanted as much rope into the mine as we had as didnt know how far down we were going


----------



## the_historian (Oct 16, 2009)

Christ! You're a better man than me, Gunga Din.


----------



## james.s (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice! Can you PM me a flashearth please? It looks like a laugh 
Was it a lead mine?


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 16, 2009)

james.s said:


> Nice! Can you PM me a flashearth please? It looks like a laugh
> Was it a lead mine?



lol how can i do that when i dont have a idea where it is,and not being funny but without a climbing harness and lines you will get hurt as its not safe in there at all


----------



## burb147 (Oct 16, 2009)

dave can you do anything without a mini crisis lmao. love your antics sooooooooooooo much. ps i have my beastie back driving on me next time


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 16, 2009)

i can promise this was not a mini crisis but bloody serious as had everything in my bag camera lenz 2 lenser torches and,a petzl head torch,
first aid kit and loads more so would have been a big loss just glad my mate seen it go lol
i think i did well going exploring with the flu


----------



## Runner (Oct 17, 2009)

> [not being funny but without a climbing harness and lines you will get hurt as its not safe in there at all /QUOTE]
> 
> Says the man with hosepipe


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

Runner said:


> > [not being funny but without a climbing harness and lines you will get hurt as its not safe in there at all /QUOTE]
> >
> > Says the man with hosepipe
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobby1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey diehard, I thought Runner's comment was pretty funny, nice sense of irony! It didn't seem to me a personal thing, and I reckon you did the right thing by going for some rope - it looks nucking futs! 

Nice explore, particularly for me as although the idea of going into a mine appeals to me I think it'd freeze at the top. "I ain't goin' down no hole!" in a BA Baracus stylee. 

How far down did you make it? 50' of rope + ? Is there much to see other than the hole in the ground - you mentioned microwaves and stuff - have people been using it for a dumping ground or something?


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah ive edited my reply as ive got the flu and really grumpy after i re read it i sounded far too harsh 
and could see it was only a joke not a dig 


we went 50ft got the bag then decided to come back another day with more kit as need electron ladders etc and i had not bought any with us,
as you go into the entrance its weird as was tvs beds,microwaves and 100s of old shotgun cartridges but the place is miles from anyway i think the owner of the land has had it dumpted on his land and decided to get rid of it this way


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2009)

Dude this was some fuckin' trip haha. Please dont go dropping bags done mine shafts again  my arms still ache from getting back up there! Haha can ya pm me a non blurred out version of the last pic you posted of me in teh harness lol. 

Anyone who wants to go, who has full climbing gear, including cowtails, and is confident using it pm me and I can take ya there.


----------



## t-bone (Oct 17, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Anyone who wants to go, who has full climbing gear, including cowtails, and is confident using it pm me and I can take ya there.




you mean your not taking people who can provide there own hosepipe and tractor tire?

Well I'm gutted.
I may have some old boot laces and a length of blue nylon rope tho in the shed.
Does that get me an invite


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

t-bone said:


> you mean your not taking people who can provide there own hosepipe and tractor tire?
> 
> Well I'm gutted.
> I may have some old boot laces and a length of blue nylon rope tho in the shed.
> Does that get me an invite



yeah why not be nice to see how deep that hole was


----------



## t-bone (Oct 17, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> yeah why not be nice to see how deep that hole was



mmm poundland I recon then.
Get a few packets of bootlaces plat them all together into a superlong economy rope then use that to desend all the way to the bottom.

Also could bring some hosepipe but not to use as a rope but incase there are any flooded levels then can use that as an air supply back to the surface diver style and do a full explore of any levels that maybe under water.
Now based on the ethos of pics or it didnt happen I recon a 99p disposable camera tied up in an old condom would make a suitable underwater camera to rcord this epic adventure


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

t-bone said:


> mmm poundland I recon then.
> Get a few packets of bootlaces plat them all together into a superlong economy rope then use that to desend all the way to the bottom.
> 
> Also could bring some hosepipe but not to use as a rope but incase there are any flooded levels then can use that as an air supply back to the surface diver style and do a full explore of any levels that maybe under water.
> Now based on the ethos of pics or it didnt happen I recon a 99p disposable camera tied up in an old condom would make a suitable underwater camera to rcord this epic adventure



lol il keep a eye out for the report when you get out to do any


----------



## t-bone (Oct 17, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> lol il keep a eye out for the report when you get out to do any




maybe not on here but plenty of stuff on other sites.


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

t-bone said:


> maybe not on here but plenty of stuff on other sites.



im only teasing you mate 
im a funny fucker at times as people who know me will tell you 
take care dave


----------



## t-bone (Oct 17, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> im only teasing you mate
> im a funny fucker at times as people who know me will tell you
> take care dave




Lol nah its fair call as you have to entrer into the spirit of it.

My take on it tho is youve either got balls the size of mellons or are trying your hardest to get a Darwin award.

hosepipe and a mineshaft drop of almost certain peril...
Rather you than me


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

t-bone said:


> Lol nah its fair call as you have to entrer into the spirit of it.
> 
> My take on it tho is youve either got balls the size of mellons or are trying your hardest to get a Darwin award.
> 
> ...



got massive balls lol heres a pic to prove
the hosepipe was only a 10ft drop lol looked worst than it was,the real part of the mine was with proper climbing rope(the one around the tyre is 50m of beal climbing rope just looks shit as dirty lol)
is that a nipple i see stuck back on lol




fucking swollen


----------



## MD (Oct 18, 2009)

I feel sick


----------



## t-bone (Oct 18, 2009)

MD said:


> I feel sick




You really wanted pics of DHL balls didnt you. Admit it.


----------



## MD (Oct 18, 2009)

MD said:


> I feel sick





t-bone said:


> You really wanted pics of DHL balls didnt you. Admit it.



put me of cherry bakewells for life!


----------



## Trudger (Oct 19, 2009)

Nutters the lot of ya !! 
I'm just jealous .... I'm stuck at home with the kids.


T


----------

